# Is Samba 4.13 really the latest version in ports?



## Echoxxzz (Dec 3, 2021)

I was looking to install Samba and I can't find anything newer than 4.13 which is now in Security Fixes Only mode and Samba 4.12 is end of life. Shouldn't ports keep at least the latest 3 series (Current/Maintenance/Security)?


----------



## cmoerz (Dec 3, 2021)

It appears, there's already some bug filed for implementing security related fixes. For the moment, net/samba412 and net/samba413 appear to be your only Samba options in port. Nothing newer for the moment.



			https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=252164
		


At the end of the day, it's up to the port maintainer to bring it up to speed. In Samba's case, this might actually be quite some undertaking. 
From a quick glance over the ticket, I see there's some patches but they might still appreciate additional help - whether it be testing, running poudriere on the patches or even bringing in your own patches for additional updates (of course, presuming you have the time and necessary skills).


----------

